# IronPython Studio



## mel645 (3. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Anleitung zum Einstieg in IronPython Studio, möglichst in deutsch.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------

